# RR: 188. Pärt: Tabula Rasa



## Trout (Apr 11, 2011)

*1.	Kremer, Gridenko, Schnittke, Sondeckis (cond.), Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra	(1977)










2.	Mullova, Donderer, P. Järvi (cond.), Estonian National Symphony Orchestra	(2017)










3.	Kremer, Gridenko, Tepp, Klas (cond.), Kremerata Baltica	(1998)










4.	Little, Roscoe, Aldwinckle, Studt (cond.), Bournemouth Sinfonietta	(1993)










5.	Shaham, Anthony, Risberg, N. Järvi (cond.), Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra	(1997)










6.	Dubeau (violin & cond.), La Pietà	(2009)










7.	Hatfield, Hirsch, Yuasa (cond.), Ulster Orchestra	(1999)










8.	Söderblom, Latvala, Laivuori, Kantorow (cond.), Tapiola Sinfonietta	(1996)









*

Condensed Listing:
1.	Kremer, Gridenko, Schnittke, Sondeckis (cond.), Lithuanian Chamber Orchestra	(1977)
2.	Mullova, Donderer, P. Järvi (cond.), Estonian National Symphony Orchestra	(2017)
3.	Kremer, Gridenko, Tepp, Klas (cond.), Kremerata Baltica	(1998)
4.	Little, Roscoe, Aldwinckle, Studt (cond.), Bournemouth Sinfonietta	(1993)
5.	Shaham, Anthony, Risberg, N. Järvi (cond.), Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra	(1997)
6.	Dubeau (violin & cond.), La Pietà	(2009)
7.	Hatfield, Hirsch, Yuasa (cond.), Ulster Orchestra	(1999)
8.	Söderblom, Latvala, Laivuori, Kantorow (cond.), Tapiola Sinfonietta	(1996)

A list to all entries: https://www.talkclassical.com/blogs/trout/1624-recommended-recordings-intro.html


----------

